# Homer Decoys (yes another decoy thread....)



## rnelson5 (Mar 13, 2016)

I am curious if anyone has ever used them. They are a 3lb. density foam decoys (herters was a 2lb.). The prices are reasonable for foam decoys and he is coming to an outdoor expo about an hour away from me next weekend so it would be a good time to save on the shipping. He offers them both finished and unfinished so you can restle coat or burlap and then paint yourself if you want the extra protection. I know the foam will be heavier than plastic but will be transported by boat so that is not a big concern. If you haven't used Homers what is your experience with foam decoys like a Herters?


----------



## antiguoRojo3 (Mar 13, 2016)

Never heard of him, but formers are great for diver hunting.  As you probably know, many shots are low over the decoys or in them.  They aren't so great if you have to tote them...that's 36 lbs/doz.


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 13, 2016)

The three lb. Density does not mean that is what the decoy weighs. I am still trying to figure that part out. A finished decoy weighs about 1 lb. Each.


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 13, 2016)

Ok so after a little more research a 3lb. density means that one cubic foot of the foam material used to make the decoy would weigh 3 lbs. So that would make this decoy about 33% more dense than a Herters. As a side note, diver decoys are what i would be buying these for.


----------



## LIB MR ducks (Mar 13, 2016)

I looked at the Homer decoys when they first came out a couple of months ago. They look good. Definitely have to restle coat or burlap them unless you go with slotted bags and are careful. I have done a bunch of research about buying a mold and pouring my own. Everything I have seen says you are better off using at least 8 lb density if you aren't going to cover them. The Homer heads look great. Probably use their heads even if I pour my own bodies.


----------



## across the river (Mar 13, 2016)

LIB MR ducks said:


> I looked at the Homer decoys when they first came out a couple of months ago. They look good. Definitely have to restle coat or burlap them unless you go with slotted bags and are careful. I have done a bunch of research about buying a mold and pouring my own. Everything I have seen says you are better off using at least 8 lb density if you aren't going to cover them. The Homer heads look great. Probably use their heads even if I pour my own bodies.



I agree with the part on putting a mastic/burlap or restle finish on them.  Painted stryofoam will show white through every time you ding one, which is quite often unless you handle them with extreme care.  I have never restled any, but I have mastic/burlaped some old ones and they hold up great.   I know nothing about the Homer decoys, but I don't see where the 3lb verses 2lb foam is going to make any difference if you are going to finish them yourself because the coating you are putting on the outside will be like cement once it drys and cures.  If you were using them unfinished I could see where it would be advantageous.


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 13, 2016)

I looked at buying a mold to but just decided against it. I think you can buy his unfinished bodies for $7 a piece or $11 with head and hardware. I HATED the burlap method when i did my home made foamers. I have read that restle coating is not quite as strong but pretty close and it seems much easier than fooling with burlap. I will probablly end up picking up atleast a dozen of them at the expo next weekend. I will report back with my findings. I will be using slotted bags as i am slowly phasing out regular bags. I don't mind taking care of them, i just don't want to have to baby them.


----------



## antiguoRojo3 (Mar 13, 2016)

Honestly, I'd stick to something like foam filled Tanglefrees unless carving/decoy building is a hobby.  I've hunted over restle coated decoys.  They're nice, but not bulletproof.  This spread was hand carved and took years to create from Herter's bodies.

The Homer's look nice, but your have to baby the crap out of them for the paint to last. Tanglefrees are a good bit cheaper, and if it's foam filled decoys you're after, you won't find any better.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Mar 15, 2016)

I know nothing about Homer's, but have used Herters and liked them.  Picked up a few Herters and a doz Stocker divers, they are heavier than plastic, but will run them on a long line, definitely a lot larger than most.


----------

